# NickM's Mine's tuned R34 GTR - pics (56k killer)



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Had a blast going to get Nick's car, nearly froze the left side of my face
sticking my head out the window to get the majority of the shots. I will
let Nick tell you what he got, it is not my baby to brag about. Here is our
documented trip to Mine's, mostly road pics.


















































































My favorite pic, too bad it looks crummy









This guy was not with us, just spotted along the way. I later recognized
him as a member from the Immortal GTROC.

























































































































































Here is what you all have been waiting for:






















































Let's go home now. Nick, keep it under 5k rpm's please.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I was going to start a separate thread, but there's some very nice pictures here.

It's funny the way things turn out. Before I came to Japan I was a confirmed Supra nut, and still am to a certain degree. I'd always liked Skylines but couldn't bring myself to part with the Supra as it was perfect for what I wanted at the time, an Autobahn stormer. I had big plans for a built engine and single turbo but things just didn't come together and then I was offered a contract in Japan, so I packed a bag and jumped on a plane.

Bajie told me to get on the board and arrange to meet with the guys over here, so after I'd settled in I read about the Omori factory meet and sent a PM to Bean asking if I could ponce a lift. No problem he says, make your way to Shinagawa station and we'll pick you up.

As far as my bank account was concerned, it all starting going down hill from there and I'd just like to say I place the blame firmly and squarely on the shoulders of Bean and Hipogtr!  I came out the station to be greeted by their GTR's, two of the most stunning cars I'd ever laid eyes on. I really can't describe just how good these cars looked parked up at the side of the road. And then the noise, I was hooked…. A couple of months later I'd moved out of my rabbit hutch apartment and had bought an R34 from Zele with plans to sell the Supra and Gixer600 in the UK.

It wasn't long before I was looking for more power, and to remove the infuriating speed limiter. I've used Chris Wilson for a number of years, as he's both very knowledgeable and reliable, not to mention brutally honest with a no gimmick approach to tuning. Unfortunately it wasn't really an option, being on the other side of the planet… After a lot of thought and advice seeking I decided to take the car to Mines. They looked to be exactly what I was looking for, a professional yet simple and no nonsense approach to tuning, focusing on engine response and useable performance. I'm not a fan of lairy styling and "bling".

Anyway, a couple of months later the car is almost ready. I collected it yesterday and have 600km to go before the engine is run in, then I can take it back for the final check and full map. They're also waiting for other parts to arrive (carbon intake, bonnet dampers, Samco hoses), as well as the brakes and the rad which I ordered yesterday after some further discussions. I also didn't realise the wheels didn't come with centre caps, so I need to source some of those too.

This will be the full spec when it's finished. 

Mines VX Air Filter (panel in stock airbox) 
Mines VX-ROM 
HKS EVC 6 
600cc Injectors 
Mines AFM's 
Nismo Plenum 
Nismo Inlet Pipes 
Nismo Intercooler 
Nismo I/C hard pipes 
Upgraded Fuel pump 


Mines Stage II engine:

Cams (Mines) IN 260°/lift 10.2 mm, EX 252°/LIFT 9.5mm 
Valve spring Strengthened 
Valve guide PBB 
Valve seat Beryllium CU 
Seat cutting Machined 
Valve reface Machined 
Modification of Port Machined 
Combustion chamber adjusting Machined 
Head balancing plane research Machined 
Head gasket Metal 
Cylinder head bolt Strengthened 
Crank bolt Strengthened 
Piston (Tomei) Lightweight forged 
Connecting rod (Tomei) Lightweight Forged 
Crank processing and balance (Mines) D counter section form modification 
Crank WPC processing Machined 
Pulley balance Machined 
Block balancing plane research Machined 
Dummy boring Machined 
Plateau horning/honing Machined 
Oil pump Reimax 
Timing belt Strengthened 
Oil pan baffle Mines 
Thermostat Nismo 
Sparkplug NGK 
Water pumP 34 N1 
Wrapping 

HKS GT2530 turbines 
HKS Actuators 
Tomei Exhaust Manifold 
Mines Outlet Pro II 
Mines Front pipe Pro 
Mines Super Catalyzer II 
Mines VX Professional Titanium II Exhaust 
Nismo Coppermix Stage II clutch 
HKS Oil cooler
Uprated radiator 
Mines Carbon air box duct 
Garage Defend carbon cooling panel 
Samco coolant hoses 
Augmnet Bonnet dampers 

Brembo 6-pot monoblock calipers, 356mm Rdd discs front 
Brembo 4-pot calipers, Rdd discs rear 

Nismo S-Tune Suspension and stabliser bars 

Nismo LMGT4 wheels (19*9.5) with Bridgestone RE-01R typres (275/30ZR19) 

Nismo MFD2 
Nismo 320kph dials 
Nismo GT Tail lights 
Nismo carbon B-Pilar trim 
Nismo Aero kit 
Nismo carbon rear spoiler 

600ps/7400rpm (590BHP) 
60kgm/5400rpm (434 lbft) 
1.4kg/cm2 

Here's some pictures taken during the build, the first two by me and the rest by Mines. The engine was built by their chief engineer, Takayanagi-san who is in the first shot. So far it's everything I hoped it would be, and more. 

Mines Stage II Engine Build

I'll update this thread when the engine is run in and the brakes have been fitted. So far I've only driven it back home from Mines, and like a little old lady! It sounds sweet though, drives well and the clutch is nice and light. Can't wait to start using it properly 

Thanks to Dave, Dino, Hipo and Miguel for your advice, and Adam for being my Nismo dealer  Also a big thanks to Dave, Jun and Shige for your help in relaying and translating messages to/from Mines for me!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

dammed.....that engine is sick! congratulation.This Engine is my dream.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Excellent pictures Paul! Just made it more evident how tiny my brakes look

Enjoy that little beast of yours Nick! Pictures of the build look very impressive. You have, IMO, the perfect RB26!


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Fantastic shots!!

Used to live about 10 minutes from Mine's. Great place!

Congrats on getting the "response monster"! Please lets us know how she performs. 

I would imagine a "Wangan Blast" will be due after the break in.. :chuckle: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Fantastic shots, infact I would say some stunning shots there of a group of incredible cars. Loving the mines setup too.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the great pictures!! The engine build looks amazing. Im sorry but i would be doing some serious night driving to get the 600k's under my belt! Bet you cant wait to get it remapped. Congratulations! Simply awesome:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

<--- current mood in usa

 <--- I if I were in japan

once school is over, major vacation time in japan  sexiest cars on the planet bar none.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

some great pictures there, thankyou for sharing.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice one, lucky guy  Great Motorway pics


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Holy smokes, that looks good. Congratulations.

Real nice pictures, looking forward to the rest of them


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Who is driving along with Dino btw? It is a very small person


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for posting up the pix, Paul. Great stuff as usual.

Top quality build, Nick. Car looks sweet with the LMs. You've put yourself together a sweet package and the engine machine work looks thorough. I bet you are busting to get that right foot planted to the deck. Looking forward to see it up close and personal. :chuckle:


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Absolutely Beautiful, you join the elite group over there ... Lucky git!!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Hyrev, very nice photos shoot :bowdown1:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Pharoahe said:


> Who is driving along with Dino btw? It is a very small person


It's actually my girlfriend....she just read your post....she doesn't like you very much LOL


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Congrats Nick . . . you had your Christmas for this year then . . .:smokin: 

The engine looks awesome and I not need to say that you will not regret it. 
Hyrev thanks for the pics, looks like a Gaijin-express way attack there 

Great cars like allways . . .

Regards

Chris

PS: Nick could you choose between that greyish engine cover finish and red one?
Hyrev did you consider a role in Fast and Furi 5?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

DCD said:


> It's actually my girlfriend....she just read your post....she doesn't like you very much LOL


I didn't meant to upset your girlfriend  haha


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Pharoahe said:


> I didn't meant to upset your girlfriend  haha


LMAO . .I just said the same to my wife, well she looks about the same when sitting next to me in my car . . .:shy: :nervous:


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Nick,

Ahhhhhh! That car is soooo hot! :flame: :flame: Absolutely stunning! :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: Mine's = Quality tunning. It's simply amazing what they can do with an RB26DETT. I would have went that route if I were living on Mainland Japan (lord knows I spent just as much on my engine). It's incredible how they can modify a stock CPU and create the VX ROM.

btw, are those 19" LMGT4's? love the way the fill the void. now that tire selection is catching up with the 19"s...those will probably be my next set of wheels. hopefully they make them in gunmetal gray with polished lip. I'll just keep my 18's for track use and roll with the 19's when I'm just pimp'n around. :chuckle: 

congrats on your gorgeous R34!

cheers,

Tim


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> Hyrev did you consider a role in Fast and Furi 5?


That is 47hako (Roy). I would do it though. As long as I can drive Bean or hipogtr's car in the movie. :chuckle:


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Awesome engine package you have there..
Just wondering the brake setup you're going for, is it the same as the ZTUNE's setup??


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Pharoahe said:


> I didn't meant to upset your girlfriend  haha


LOL don't worry about it....being under 150 cm qualifies her as being "very small" LOL


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

THanks for the Pix Paul!! Excellent Photos!! and Congratulation Nick for your Beautiful Car!!


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Living the dream peeps. Thumbs up!


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks for the comments guys.

I've just got back after a drive, put another 100km on  Would have been a lot more if not for the bloody traffic !! It's very, very smooth and the clutch is nice and light. The exhaust sounds great, but starts to sound really nice just as I run out of rpm ! Can't wait until it's run in...

Gtrlux - I asked them to fit the grey/purple cover as I really like the look of it.

GETREAL - They're the new Brembo 6-pot Monoblock calipers, but not the Z-Tune brakes as they're just *insane* money.

bnr34vspec - Yep they're 19" LMGT4's. Took 3 months to arrive and they've been sat in my front room for a couple of months too! I'm really pleased with them, the quality and finish is excellent and they really suit the car and fill out the arches. Transformed the look IMO.


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Went for a little ride in the car tonight and its very responsive even knowing Nick hasnt given her the beans yet! And man Nick, when you left my place the note from the exhaust sounded so smooth and raspy...yummy!

Anyhow, glad I could help out with the Nismo bits and more to come in the future!

Cheers,
Adam *Nismo/Ford Racing* T


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Cool 

Adam - I've finally found a sensible way to get home from your place, hop on the 246 then join the toll road and come off at Kannai, took no time at all ! At lot easier than listening to the Sat Nav as it tries to lead me up footpaths and through small housing complexes...:nervous:


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

That a boy Nick....just ignore that mysterious sat nav lady for good. And dont hit her like I do!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Just woke up to this thread!

Very cool car Nick! damn i wish i was in Japan would be neat to go out with you lot. 

That engine looks amazing. very professional finish and quality to it, i love that type of finish and style over the overblown super chrome types 

Well done 

Is the response, what it looked like in all those other mines vids


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

hyrev said:


>


Awesome pics Paul - I love this one!

Nick - glad you're happy with it, even though you've also had a bit of an ordeal.
Happy to help anytime.
BTW - if you can get the run-in finished this week, then you could have it back on the 10th and make the Daikoku meet on the 14th.....just a thought


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Some sweet pics there


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Absolutey awesome, i hope you enjoy it to the full.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Awesome pics and Excellent cars all round great work Nick !!!

Cannot wait for some vids with sound!


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

hyrev said:


>


Do you have any Hi res version of these hyrev?
some great pics there


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Just heard and saw the video's on DCD's video blog. It really sounds menacing.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

NickM said:


> Bajie told me to get on the board and arrange to meet with the guys over here


Last time I give you a sensible suggestion 

[cough ... cough ... Robson retrim ... cough ... ]


Really liking the car Nick and glad you are happy.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Cheers Pharoahe for the tip.
Great videos there, Dino is that your voice?, would be cool to do some video reports in future . . . . .:smokin:


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Bean said:


> Awesome pics Paul - I love this one!
> 
> Nick - glad you're happy with it, even though you've also had a bit of an ordeal.
> Happy to help anytime.
> BTW - if you can get the run-in finished this week, then you could have it back on the 10th and make the Daikoku meet on the 14th.....just a thought


What sort of rear spoiler do you have Bean?


----------



## GRIMGTR (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh you're lucky!
MINE'S ENGINE IS THE BEST!


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

The Hakosuka looks very clean too.. Great find there!!

Paul, I know it must have sucked being a passenger on such a fun drive, but you got some great shots. GTR Magazine caliber!! What camera did you use?


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

You just cant beat a good Japanese engine builder/tuner, especially the quality of workmanship and attention to detail. Their work ethics and pride in the quality are way above what we have here in the UK.

Well done Nick, I hope you enjoy your new engine!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Sweet setup Nick. Car looks superb, and what can i say about that engine....lost for words!!! 

And a great set of GTR's there. 

Dino good to see the brake light making an appearance!!


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Rain said:


> Just woke up to this thread!
> 
> Is the response, what it looked like in all those other mines vids


It will definitely be very responsive. He just has to wait till the break-in km's are achieved and get re-mapped before he gets to experience it. Gotta keep it under 5,000 rpms till then. Oh the anticipation! :chuckle: What a lucky guy.

I had to do the same thing for my engine. Going from Naha to Nago a dozen times on the expressway helped me get the break-in km's a lot faster. It was worth the toll yen. :squintdan Several oil changes were necessary too.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sounds like you had a blast

Nick cheers for your help asking at MINES bout my GT-R 

i remember that at Omori you being a total supra nut, 

i felt exactly the same seeing DCDs car at Tokyo station on the same day


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Dino do you have a link to the video files of this event?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

matty32 said:


> Dino do you have a link to the video files of this event?


Dudesons


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

hyrev said:


> That is 47hako (Roy). I would do it though. As long as I can drive Bean or hipogtr's car in the movie. :chuckle:


Ahh sorry dude, I mix you guys up a bit , have to meet you in real . . .


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

usagtrpilot - I use the Canon 30D, I love this camera. 
As mentioned before, nearly all of the moving shots
required me to hang out of the passenger window of
the Hakosuka. I was so afraid that the door would open
and I would fall out. I took about 200 pics that way,
and my face was getting numb, was more worried about
messing up my hair though. I am glad I could do some
justice to Dave and Dino's car. Know that I think about
it, I should have gone in Dave or Dino's car to get pics
of the Hakosuka. But you have to see these cars, esp
Nick's to truely appreciate the work and beauty that has
been put into the build.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

do you have any close-ups of the rear wing supports on bean's gtr? never seen those before but i like them. :smokin: 

Bean, do you know if the standard wing fits on those supports of is it a one piece item? sorry for the hijack.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Loved that picture!

but to many pics to choose out the one i liked most!

i cant imagine how you feel right now nick!

all of this makes me want to get of my lazy ass and try and learn how to make such wonderfull pictures.

and move to japan offcourse!


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Bean - I'm doing my best, but there's some sort of conspiracy afoot with the Yokohama traffic, can't get away from it :runaway: I'm going to have a couple of late nights tomorrow and Thurs, try and get it finished....

Bajie - I'm still thinking through what to do with the interior, but Robson is definitely being considered. I'd like a more supportive seat, but not a full on bucket. I need to park my backside in a few Bride seats and have a think.

ollam69 - Don't write off all UK tuners. Speak to Chris Wilson, he'll change your mind.

The response isn't going to be in the same league as their time attack car, that's a serious bit of kit with some very trick components. It also weighs a fair bit less too.


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

bkvj said:


>


Somebody needs to wipe the a$$ of that 400R. 
Looks a bit neglected.

Top of the line camera Hyrev. 
Would love to have one, but the price equates to so many parts I could use..


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

bnr34vspec said:


> I had to do the same thing for my engine. Going from Naha to Nago a dozen times on the expressway helped me get the break-in km's a lot faster. It was worth the toll yen. :squintdan Several oil changes were necessary too.


I'm doing the same sort of thing, and the traffic means I'm constantly changing up and down and varying the revs and not just sitting at the same rpm. The tolls aren't cheap, but as I can only drive in the evenings it's the only solution otherwise I'll be stuck in traffic.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

just do laps around the C1. If you want, I can pick up your car
and put some miles on for you. Just drive up to Nagano and back,
and in one day you are done!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

failing that ship it to the UK i will use it for a while then you can have it back


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Pharoahe - It's the Do-luck T1 rear wing.
R0B - the mounts come with the wing. Do-Luck used to do some low mounts for the stock R34 wing - but I don't know if they still do them.

How many kms left Nick ... ?


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Bean said:


> How many kms left Nick ... ?


Around 400, last night was a bit of a disaster traffic wise. Going out later tonight, try and avoid the worst of it.


----------



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)

Here are some pics I took that day...




































































































Enjoy!


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

:bowdown1: Amazing cars!!! and awesome pics! They really get my heart rate up!!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great pics Roy :clap: 
...make mine look like they were done by a blind monkey.....


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

NickM said:


> Bajie - I'm still thinking through what to do with the interior, but Robson is definitely being considered. I'd like a more supportive seat, but not a full on bucket. I need to park my backside in a few Bride seats and have a think.


What did you think of the seats in mine when you drove it.
I've got terrible backache at the moment but don't have too much trouble with my butthuggers.
You can also get them without the Bride logo's which I know you don't like.
Brides are quite narrow but so are you so should not be too much of a problem 

Photo's in this thread are fantastic.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Yeah, great pics Roy !

Bajie - The first thing I thought was "Ah, now I know why Paul was happy to sit in the back!!" They're really comfortable and supportive, but you need a shoehorn to get in and out. I'll try a few out...

Also, what happens when I need to give some of my larger friends a lift:chuckle:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

We're off the pies and on the sushi mate 

I want a GTR meet arranged at Narita if I make it ...


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Ah, Memories...*



hyrev said:


>


At least you put in the truth...Tolls!! The tunnels of Tokyo, and Rainbow Bridge. I can't even remember how many times I have crossed over it on my way to Roppongi. Nice pics, and by the way, the last one looks like a trip home, north, on the Tohoku expressway. At least it reminds me of that stretch of road; have fun runnin' her in Nick (cause i know you're reading this!)

Alex


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

That's the running in complete, going to drop the car off Saturday morning and should have her back the following weekend fully maped, and with some better brakes too.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

NickM said:


> That's the running in complete, going to drop the car off Saturday morning and should have her back the following weekend fully maped, and with some better brakes too.


ohhh some better stoppers too . . . tell us more about:smokin:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

NickM said:


> That's the running in complete, going to drop the car off Saturday morning and should have her back the following weekend fully maped, and with some better brakes too.


And some new pictures i hope 

Did you already chose the type of brakes? or did i missed it somewhere in this topic?


----------



## johndyson (Mar 1, 2007)

Beautiful car and what engineering, such a shame we have a complete bunch of kwik fit trained monkeys in this country masquerading as tuners.


Read Bladey's story


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Brembo 6-pots for the front, and 4-pots for the rear.

They should have arrived by now, so I'll take some pictures of them tomorrow before they're fitted.

The car runs great, very smooth and very well behaved. The exhaust is quiet at low revs which is nice when driving around town or cruising. As the revs start to build it takes on a different sound and starts to come alive... can't wait until it's fully mapped and I can give it some stick.:smokin:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Is there going to be another welcoming party for your car, the final frontier?
Would be cool to get pics of it completed and some more action shots, then
get a courtesy ride in it


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

hyrev said:


> Is there going to be another welcoming party for your car, the final frontier?
> Would be cool to get pics of it completed and some more action shots, then
> get a courtesy ride in it


It should be ready next weekend, and my mate flys out Sunday so I should be able to collect it Sunday afternoon, although I'm not sure what time yet as I can't remember his flight time.

It won't be finished though, I need to go back next month when the remaining parts arrive - radiator, Samco hoses, carbon intake and bonnet dampers. I'll probably have the RIPS catch can fitted then too and replace the clear hoses with braided lines.

Daikoku is next Wednesday, that could be a good time for courtesys rides.  

From now on Friday night is now my driving night


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

NickM said:


> It won't be finished though, I need to go back next month when the remaining parts arrive - radiator, Samco hoses, carbon intake and bonnet dampers. I'll probably have the RIPS catch can fitted then too and replace the clear hoses with braided lines.
> 
> Daikoku is next Wednesday, that could be a good time for courtesys rides.
> 
> From now on Friday night is now my driving night


Oh, like the sound of the braided lines. I cant wait to get some more pics, I will need to get some daytime action shots when you have the new brakes on. I will be there @ Daikoku, I have a reservation then for a courtesy ride. It will be 14 March, the 2nd Wed of the month. Your car is quite a head turner, and I hope I dont get whip lash on the ride. Did you put a warning label inside your car, like the one for roller coasters?


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

hyrev said:


> Oh, like the sound of the braided lines. I cant wait to get some more pics, I will need to get some daytime action shots when you have the new brakes on. I will be there @ Daikoku, I have a reservation then for a courtesy ride. It will be 14 March, the 2nd Wed of the month. Your car is quite a head turner, and I hope I dont get whip lash on the ride. Did you put a warning label inside your car, like the one for roller coasters?


Reservation booked and confirmed 

What we need, is another Izu style trip....


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

NickM said:


> What we need, is another Izu style trip....


Great idea....
....and Paul can bring his double rear axle LM :smokin:


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Oh my god Nick, I didn't think you were having that much work done!

That is awesome - what a stunning, stunning car. You quickly caught up with the rest of the guys huh 

Hope you have lots of fun driving it :smokin:
Gaz.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Gaz Walker said:


> Oh my god Nick, I didn't think you were having that much work done!
> 
> That is awesome - what a stunning, stunning car. You quickly caught up with the rest of the guys huh
> 
> ...


I intend to ! 

Let me know when you're back in Tokyo and I'll take you out for a spin, providing I'm not sick again.....!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

very very nice mate, awsome car and even more awsome engine you have.

James.


----------



## RedM (Feb 28, 2005)

Nick, 

I've followed your link from mkivsupra.net on the hunt for piccies. Damn, your car is obscenely good looking. If I ever wind up with a Skyline on the drive and a missus moaning about yet another costly car it'll be your fault. :chuckle: 

A truly beautiful car.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

RedM said:


> Nick,
> 
> I've followed your link from mkivsupra.net on the hunt for piccies. Damn, your car is obscenely good looking. If I ever wind up with a Skyline on the drive and a missus moaning about yet another costly car it'll be your fault. :chuckle:
> 
> A truly beautiful car.


Thanks very much  I still miss the Supra but not half as much now... Only a few days until the brakes go on and it's mapped.


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Love the car Nick, so jealous. so ever get a pic of the brake before they are fitted?


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Quick update.

Just come back from Mines, dropped the car off to have the engine checked over, fully mapped and the brakes fitted. I was supposed to go last weekend but they have been busy with a photoshoot this week.

Took a couple of pictures of the Brembo's before they go on. 6-pot Monoblock calipers on the front and 4-pot rears. Discs are 355mm Rdd's. The 6-pot callipers weigh about the same as the rears !
















The bonnet dampers, sports cat and samco hoses have also come in now.

I should be picking the car up first thing next Sunday. Need to bed the brakes in, and then the fun begins :squintdan


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Love the colour you chose, can't wait to see roling shots of this breathtaking car.


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

This is so nice.................wish is really "MINEs"


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nick your a b*tch lol 

hope you got that bank transfer,


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

What! no turquoise ...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Loving the brakes Nick. I was also amazed at their weight when I first picked them up at the Nismo festival.

So do Mine's run their PFC pads with that kit? I ask because I see some pads already fitted to the calipers?


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice pictures, nice story. Don't go breaking it now, the temptation ot push it must be high.


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow those breaks are gunna look so sweet behind your 19's. All around top notch ride man. Hope we can get some vids once its all together i'm dying to hear the motor rapped out!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Is there gonna be another trip for this event? I can go and bring a video camera for some action sots. Oohh, cant wait to see it in the flesh.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

DCD said:


> So do Mine's run their PFC pads with that kit? I ask because I see some pads already fitted to the calipers?


They currently have the Brembo pads in there. I asked about their PFC pads and they said for street it's best to use the standard pads as they don't create so much dust and noise. I'll see how I get on with the standard ones for now.


----------



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
better brakes + better tuning = smoking that guy in the black 997 Porsche GT3 on the freeway. (not that I condone that kind of behavior) You should try it sometime...rather exhilrating.

Note: I still love 911's


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

hyrev said:


> Is there gonna be another trip for this event? I can go and bring a video camera for some action sots. Oohh, cant wait to see it in the flesh.


Sure, we can make another meet if you like. I'm not going to be hooning around on camera until I'm used to the car though, don't want to tempt fate:nervous: 

Not sure if they're going to bed the brakes in for me either, so I might have to do this first. I don't think girlfriend will come with me, she was screaming at me to slow down when it was standard and had the speed limiter fitted


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lol good lad


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

hey...where are the photos? links are down?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Nope, check again.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

That one big red cross for me ;(


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

me too


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

*UPDATE*

I collected the car on Sunday morning and have had a grin on my face so big I'm now in pain  

The car is now finished except for the radiator and a couple of cosmetic parts which will be in next month. It goes well, it goes REALLY well !

I was sitting in reception when I heard my car being reversed out of the workshop and around into the main car park. An excited Takayanagi-san jumped out of the drivers seat and motioned me to get into the passenger side so he can show me how it performs. After paying at the toll booth he slots it into second and nails it - christ...!! By the end of the road we were both laughing like a couple of kids 

I couldn't be happier. Very importantly is off boost the car behaves impeccably too, no flat spots or hesitation, just runs as smooth as standard. The clutch is nice and light and the shift is now perfect. Plant your foot though and the thing just takes off.... The Mines titanium exhaust is quiet around town but over 4000rpm there's this mad screaming howl  

The brakes are fantastic too, a complete transformation. Loads of feel and if anything they're over kill on the road, but will come into play on the track.

Yesterday was a little frustrating with all the Sunday traffic, looking forward to a nice late night drive.

Here's a couple of pictures with the brakes on.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Its looking absolutely stunning, well done.:thumbsup: You must feel very proud and rightly so.
And those brakes look the bollocks.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

hodgie said:


> Its looking absolutely stunning, well done.:thumbsup: You must feel very proud and rightly so.
> And those brakes look the bollocks.


that resumes it pretty well . . . Nick, your car is in my Top10 of best GTRs I've ever seen .:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :runaway:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks stunning Nick. Can't really add much to that LOL....unless u take me out for a drive:thumbsup:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Nice one Nick!  

Everything OK now ?

Hope to see you Wednesday night


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

They've adjusted the shift and it's now perfect.:thumbsup: 

I should be fine for Wednesday.

Going to the license centre tomorrow to get my Japanese drivers license sorted out, wonder how long that will last :nervous:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Whow what a machine..... speechless


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

This is one of my favourit 34s on the gtr forums. 

YHPM nick


----------



## Ants (Apr 5, 2006)

What a beatifully tuned car. Well done Nick. I intend to do same soon.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Looks Funtastic Nick!!

Liking this a lot... :thumbsup: 

Wanna see it at the next meet and looking forward to the next Skyline run in the mountains !!

See you went for the RE-01R's - Top choice!

Wanna race, mista?  

Miguel


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Shoulders, you really are a fool, you know 

Pointless post as all that needs to be said about the car has been.
lol When you bring it over, remember I let you drive mine


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow, looks stunning Nick


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't have words to describe you car ,NickM...for me is perfect:engine,wheels, colour...:thumbsup:


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi NickM, your car is my favorite R34 i have seen, its just stunning, amazing.

And btw, are the wheels LM GT 4? Would love to get a set on my R34.


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

wow .. looks really great nick. congrats. 

love this thread.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Looks superb Nick - you've got to be real pleased with that :smokin:

Enjoy!

Dave


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments guys 

Well after 4.5 hours of queuing, stamping, photographing, form filling and general interrogation (in Japanese) I now have my Japanese license. However, they can't confirm that I have lived in the UK for a total of a year because they can't make sense of all the Saudi stamps in my passport so they've given me a beginners license. I had old contracts and letters of reference but they're not interested, because I don't have my old passport which was damaged and won't accept that I had to give it back to the passport authority. Apparently I'm supposed to display beginner plates on the front and rear of my car for a year, got to laugh the irony of that....! I love Japan, but the bureaucracy and lack of common sense drives me nuts sometimes.

Rostampoor - Yep, 19" LMGT4's.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL Nick you just made me piss myself!!  

That is some funny stuff....a 600PS Mine's GTR with beginner plates. Please can I take a picture This would be so funny for a magazine feature


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

DCD said:


> LOL Nick you just made me piss myself!!
> 
> That is some funny stuff....a 600PS Mine's GTR with beginner plates. Please can I take a picture This would be so funny for a magazine feature


I was thinking that myself 

At first I was fuming, but you have to laugh at the irony of it. A shining example of Japanese process, and zero common sense in action....


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

An example of the best and the worst of Japan, all in one car. I like this twist for a story!


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

I have read that Japanese process is very..."special", but You have your beginners license (like Gran Turismo  )at the end and this is the most important, isn't it???


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

ha ha Nick, that is funny. I wonder if that will help you get out of any speeding tickets, as a beginner. Just tell them, "I thought it was mph".
I could imagine you at Tsukuba or Fuji on the circuit with that on as well.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

NickM said:


> Apparently I'm supposed to display beginner plates on the front and rear of my car for a year, got to laugh the irony of that....!


look on the brightside though, atleast they are pretty cool looking! (especially compared to the UK!)


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Car is amazing,100% perfect,wheels,engine,beginner-plates,everything is:smokin: 

(cant you keep the beginner-plates forever,think they fit to the car):chuckle:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

My colleague tells me I can buy them in Super Autobacs. I won't fit them, but it's got to be worth a picture 

Ranting aside, I'm just glad to have a proper license now. One less thing to worry about


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Yes Nick, you can get them at AutoBacs and other places, like Joyful Honda, Cainz, pretty much anywhere. They now have them in a really reflective material, to hieghten visibility. Lemme borrow them sometime, for sh!ts and giggles.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

*Update*

The new radiator (Mines own design) and catch can (RIPS) have now been installed.

Soon to go on is the Mines carbon intake, Robson carbon injector cover and a replacement strut brace. Still no luck sourcing a Nismo brace, thinking about a Top Secret one in the meantime.

Click on the thumbs:






The car drives so well, really couldn't be happier. The titanium exhaust just howls at high rpm, sounds fantastic :smokin:


----------



## JBNR32 (Apr 17, 2007)

I know that r34 is Midnight Purple 3, but I remember him saying it was custom and had a blue base coat or something to that extent? Can anyone put me in contact with the owner so could ask him directly? I've been obsessing with that colour for so long. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks a ton

John Beard


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Really stunning Nick, just have patient in looking for the Nismo Brace.

Love this car


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi Nick,

Since your car is ready as it is could you make a video of your car? I'd love to hear the sound and the revs


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

By far my favorite 34. 

Stunning as usal Nick! :thumbsup:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

GTRJack said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Since your car is ready as it is could you make a video of your car? I'd love to hear the sound and the revs


Video camera has arrived in the post today and the Izu trip is Monday, should be able to get some nice footage then


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Yeah I second that you have by far my favorite R34 GTR! Can't wait to see and hear the vids!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning car vith a fantastic spec:bowdown1: 

Terje.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looking good as always Nick. Final engine bay mods are sweet. Strut bar will finish it off nicely.

And don't tempt me with the Ti!!! Be sure to put some video footage up.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice one matey


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Man, this car just keeps getting better and better!! cant wait for those vids!!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

If he sells I will be first in line lol Just got to get over there first  

I bet the weather is better over there then it is here. Non stop monsoon


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

r33 v-spec said:


> And don't tempt me with the Ti!!! Be sure to put some video footage up.


Shall I tell Mines you'd like one now, so they have it ready to ship when I put the video up next week  



> I bet the weather is better over there then it is here. Non stop monsoon


It was lashing down on Friday when I collected the car, horrible night.

Just hoping Monday will be nice weather....


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

*nice*

Those are some great pics Pablo, and congrats once again on a very very nice ride Nic!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

NickM said:


> Shall I tell Mines you'd like one now, so they have it ready to ship when I put the video up next week


I've already spoken to Mine's, and I've told them to bear with me whilst I sell my exhaust at the moment. 

But still undecided...maybe the vid will change my views!!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I was hoping you'd post the pics up Nick.

Looks good. Can't really add to whats been said already.


----------



## AnsonDobber (Jul 3, 2006)

Very Very nice ! Some great pics there too !


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Complete package is awesome, well done it's a stunner.
Can't wait for the video. 

:smokin: :smokin: 

Charlie.


----------



## etikoner (Apr 14, 2007)

I dont know how you guys feel about bumping, but this is one real sexy car, very nice pics  how do i suscribe ? lol


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

One of the best modded 34's around for sure, Mines really know what they are doing. Great car mate!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Holy thread revival courtesy of me!

Forgive me as I am still a new member here and given that I am a huge fan of Mines, enjoyed this thread thoroughly. Nick does indeed have an immense R34 GTR. Maybe one day I can have Mines' tinker over my car!!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

GTR RGT said:


> If he sells I will be first in line lol Just got to get over there first


Well, it is up for sale, care to live up to your word?


----------



## kaylafat (Feb 8, 2014)

Does NickM still owns the Mines car?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

kaylafat said:


> Does NickM still owns the Mines car?


Nope. He sold it to a chap in Fiji.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Hate it when I come in to a good thread and all the pics are broken


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

CSB said:


> Hate it when I come in to a good thread and all the pics are broken


+1 :runaway:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

to be fair, it was started when people had to put "beware 56k" in the title lol


----------

